# Applikation --> Applet



## Manfred (23. Feb 2005)

Hi!

Ich habe eine fertige Applikation und möchte die als Applet darstellen. Hab gehört, dass das nicht die schwierigkeit seien soll!?

Hier der Code:


```
import java.applet.Applet;
public class Test extends Applet
{

    public static void main(String[] args)
    {
        GUI g = new GUI(9,9,10,1);
    }
    
    
    /* (non-Javadoc)
     * @see java.applet.Applet#init()
     */
    public void init()
    {
        GUI g = new GUI(9,9,10,1);
    }
}
```

Ich hab einfach den Import hinzugefügt, extends Applet und die ini Methode! Wenn ich das in Eclipse als Applet laufen lasse bekomme ich ein leeres Applet Fenster und die Anwendung startet in einem extra Fenster, so wie die normale Applikation auch!

Im Browser funktionierts jedoch nicht!? Habs so eingebunden:


```
<applet code="Test.class" archive="JMine.jar" height="200" width="400"></applet>
```


Konsole:
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.lang.RuntimePermission exitVM)
	at java.security.AccessControlContext.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkExit(Unknown Source)
	at javax.swing.JFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation(Unknown Source)
	at GUI.<init>(GUI.java:29)
	at Test.init(Test.java:25)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)


----------



## Illuvatar (23. Feb 2005)

Ein Applet hat bestimmte Sicherheitsbestimmungen, so darf es zum Beispiel die VM nicht beenden. Auch schon zB die setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE) - Methode führt zu o.g. Exception.


----------



## Manfred (23. Feb 2005)

Danke!


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Feb 2005)

Mal ganz abgesehen davon wird wohl die main()-Methode bei einer von Applet abgeleiteten Klasse nicht aufgerufen, wenn man sie dem Interpeter übergibt.


----------



## Manfred (24. Feb 2005)

Ja, das weiss ich, aber ich bin wieder davon abgekommen, hab eh keine Lust auf Applets....


----------

